
Hidden Tribes: A Study of America’s Polarized Landscape - Dowwie
https://hiddentribes.us/
======
the-dude
Discussed before :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18207129](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18207129)

------
tw1010
Guys, guys, guys, the opposite of "a divided nation" would be homogeneity, a
lack of a diversity of ideas. That's not something we _want_.

~~~
macintux
You can have high levels of diversity without having high levels of conflict.
We’re divided because we’re in conflict, not because we’re different.

~~~
andyjohnson0
> We’re divided because we’re in conflict, not because we’re different.

Wha are the main causes of the conflict?

~~~
macintux
My personal opinions on that would violate HN’s rules on political discussion.

